# TT RS - Jimojameso's build thread



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello all,

Now i have been on here and had my RS a few months thought i would start a build thread now i have got a few bits done. I'll start off with a bit of history. My last quick car was 1995 Toyota Supra which i had for about 5 years. I got this up to 461bhp and was fantastic ongoing project car. It wasn't very practical day to day and was ridiculous on fuel meaning i was running two cars at the time.


















When i got on the property ladder I decided i would rather have just one car that was a good all rounder so i sold my supra and mk5 golf gti that i used day to day and bought the 2010 Audi S3 Sportback Black Edition S-tronic. This was a great car. It was a very good all rounder and after only a couple of months i was straight up to stage 2+ running 362bhp.


























































Although fairly quick i still missed the punch of the supra and although the S3 handled well it didn't have much front end. I also wanted a more sporty car so the natural progression from the S3 was to the TT RS. After looking at a couple of ropey examples i picked up this Sepang blue example from a nearby Audi dealer. Very pleased with the car except for the tiny little 18s that it came with but the rest of the spec of the car was great, and i'd knew i would change those soon enough anyway.


















I managed to pick up some brand new team dynamics 1.3s for a very good price which instantly transformed the look of the car and made it sit much better. I bolted my Recaro's which i had in my S3 straight into the TT and got the coding done while at MRC. I quickly picked up another rear bench and some door cards so i could get the interior matching. I'm really pleased with how it looks although i know the red will not be too everyones taste but i love it.  I have kept the original seats for when i sell the car so can all be put back to original.


















After a lot of reading and discussion i decided to get MRC to do the stage 1 remap and i was very happy with the results. The car pulls so much better now and the smile on my face when i first hit the loud pedal after getting it done was priceless. It was the first time i have smiled like that since having the supra. Its a real weapon now and i'm really pleased with the results. I will go stage 2 eventually but for the time being i'm very happy.


















Other bits i have done is pick up one of the armrests off grasmere. Superb quality. Thanks very much. I also fitted my R8 caps under the bonnet which i had on the S3. Thinking about wrapping the front lip and mirrors in gloss black next. Hope you like the pictures.

Cheers

James


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks mint mate, i`m loving them wheels, front splitter and wing mirrors in gloss black will look mint to.
Great figures from just a stage one map aswell is yours manual or S tronic ?
I like it a lot anyway.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks very much matey. Mines a manual. I missed changing cogs myself although i do think S-tronic is fantastic.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice! Wheels really transformed the look and were great choice.


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome mate, looks sweet


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

I need this car in my life! Very nice mate.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> Thanks very much matey. Mines a manual. I missed changing cogs myself although i do think S-tronic is fantastic.


Yeah mines a manual to and i`m with you on that one, i like changing cogs myself. I did test drive a few S-tronics before i bought mine and they where superb but ended up getting mine for a steal with a half descent spec, so a no brainer really. :wink:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lovely looking car. I like the red seats with the blue exterior, looks great!


----------



## MattBearman (Nov 2, 2013)

Where did you get the red and black door cards? I'd love some of those for my TT


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks amazing!

PS what are door cards? And where did you get that armrest from? I googled - "grasmere" - no cigar!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

alexp said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> PS what are door cards? And where did you get that armrest from? I googled - "grasmere" - no cigar!


Grasmere is member on here, have a search you'll find him


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

LOVE the red bucket seats  Really sets off the interior a treat.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments peeps. Glad you like the car. 

Yes grasmere is a member on here. Search the forum and you will find him. Is so much nicer driving now having somewhere to rest my left arm. Top purchase that was.

The red door cards I picked up on here in the for sale section but they come up on ebay aswell. I changed the grey arm rests on the red door cards for the original black ones that came in my car so effectively they are a hybrid of two different door cards. The red inserts from one and the arm rests from mine.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is the armrest thread:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=282393&hilit=grasmere+armrest


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> Here is the armrest thread:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=282393&hilit=grasmere+armrest


Woot!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the red interior!

Bit of a superman theme going on...


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha didn't think of that. I could get superman logo centrecaps to finish it off...... :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Looks a bitch.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

nice looking car,do like the seats


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Love those seats!


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Update:

Good day today. Got my new plates and suspension in the post. A a nice german machinist at KW has been very busy the last week producing my KW V3's. Got a very good price from Regal for these. Can't wait to get them fitted! I'll let the pictures do the talking :lol:














































Once fitted i'll get some more pictures up and a little review.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks even better in the flesh!! Amazing car. You coming along on sunday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes mate i'll be along on Sunday. What's the plan?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Your the man thats in the fastest car and knows the roads best so i guess we will all be following you again lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see the car with them fitted. Will look awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks mate. I can't wait to start getting the spanners out to get them on.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Got the V3s on this week. Still playing around with the ride height. Here is how she sits at the moment. Might have to up the rear a bit as its occasionally rubbing under hard cornering. Car immediately feels better on the new suspension. Plan is to to start playing around with the bump and rebound this week and raise the rear a tad. Will give a more detailed write up when i have it fully set it up properly.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

jimojameso said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got the V3s on this week. Still playing around with the ride height. Here is how she sits at the moment. Might have to up the rear a bit as its occasionally rubbing under hard cornering. Car immediately feels better on the new suspension. Plan is to to start playing around with the bump and rebound this week and raise the rear a tad. Will give a more detailed write up when i have it fully set it up properly.


Since regal offer free fitting I trust you used them for the service?!


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nice! 

What offset are your wheels? And widths? And have you shaved the little plastic bits in the rear arches? Just as you say it rubs


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi guys. Although regal do free fitting they knocked some more money off so i had them delivered. 

What tab is this you can trim? Anyone got a pic or a link? Wheels are 20X9 and i think the offset is 48. Tyres are 255/30/20.

Cheers

James


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

So pretty close to stock then!

If you put a hand under, and feel along towards the back of the arch you cant miss it. Seen quite a few trim the plastic, and cut the metal tab back as well. Just so it does not protrude.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> So pretty close to stock then!
> 
> If you put a hand under, and feel along towards the back of the arch you cant miss it. Seen quite a few trim the plastic, and cut the metal tab back as well. Just so it does not protrude.


Thanks Chris, that sounds like the bugger. I'll have a look tommorow. Is it visible or is it behind the inner arch protective material?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jimojameso said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > So pretty close to stock then!
> ...


With the car jacked up and wheel off its easily visible. Its at a 10 o'clock position on the rear drivers side, and 2 o'clock on the passengers side.

Will be chopping mine off on wednesday as well! Need clearance lol


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha cool thanks Chris. Hope you get the clearance you need


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jimojameso said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got the V3s on this week. Still playing around with the ride height. Here is how she sits at the moment. Might have to up the rear a bit as its occasionally rubbing under hard cornering. Car immediately feels better on the new suspension. Plan is to to start playing around with the bump and rebound this week and raise the rear a tad. Will give a more detailed write up when i have it fully set it up properly.


Looks good, those are 20's right?


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks very much, yes they are 20s


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks tidy James ! .. Darker wheels on sepang blue is a nice look.. You going to any events this yr?
Will be doing a track day sometime in March ..


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheers Olly,

Going to a few car shows but no track events planned as yet. Quite fancy doing that vmax day if its on again this year. I love circuits but it puts so much wear and tear on the car


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jimojameso said:


> Cheers Olly,
> 
> Going to a few car shows but no track events planned as yet. Quite fancy doing that vmax day if its on again this year. I love circuits but it puts so much wear and tear on the car


30-130 is in the summer, then there's v-max a few times a year.

Olly so it's not your engine at racedevelopments?


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to vmax and 30-130. Hoping for less wind on both events.
Hi Jason. Our engine isn't at tims as we are waiting for statler to see what Steve can squeeze out of the new loba unit.
Makes more sence for us.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Such a nice car! Credit to you


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's my 1/18th scale of ours


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

R33YSE said:


> Such a nice car! Credit to you


thanks very much, your very kind


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

olly12 said:


> Here's my 1/18th scale of ours


Awesome model Olly!! Did you make that?


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi James. Yeah the model came in dark blue so I stripped it rubbed it back. Then painted it in sepang blue with 2 coats of clear coat. The wheels are off a reader Motorsport vln model
I did Dave at the tt shop 1 in viper green


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's Dave's from the tt shop


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha you could start selling them on the forum! Look very good!!


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe start a build thread


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Big fan of the red on blue mate, always loved that colour combination but never associated it with superman haha! :lol:


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, i'll have to get superman logo centre caps :lol:


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Those seats are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this at ultimate dubs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

NextSuperVillain said:


> Those seats are absolutely gorgeous!!


Thanks matey.

Yeah can't wait for UD Mal


----------



## Vosprungdt (Jun 15, 2013)

great looking car subscribed 8)


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks very much, more updates to come


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jimojameso said:


> Thanks very much, more updates to come


Looking forward to it!


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Not been an update for a while. Just been enjoying the car. 

Anyway fitted my osir carbon spoiler at the weekend. What an absolute pain the original one was to get off 

More to come folks.


























]


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Nah, that doesn't look very good at all James


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

mmm when can I have it back?! 
what wheels are those bud?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

That looks lovely good work! Liking the buckets! Were they a straight bolt in? Any airbag light issues?


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Maybe just me but the mirrors and fuel filler would look better in either black or dark carbon.
Easy job for local car wrap guys.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks spot on! Max was this your spoiler that you had? Bet your jelous now lol. James when we organising this meet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments. :mrgreen:

Wheels are team dynamics 1.3's in 20X9 fitment. ET45.

I have some black mirror caps to go on and yes i agree wrapping the petrol cap is an awesome idea!

Sam get a date up and i'll be there


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> That looks lovely good work! Liking the buckets! Were they a straight bolt in? Any airbag light issues?


Yes straight fit. MRC switched off the airbag light in vagcom for me


----------

